# I got a problem when i start some games....black screen appears! with sound



## headhunter007 (Mar 11, 2011)

okkk

when i run a game....black screen appears..bt i can hear all sounds clearly....and i can also click on button if i move the mouse....

i used to play SPLIT SECOND on the same system..bt now the same game is having this problem...

its not just with huge games.... i also had this with an ALAWAR game. it was very small..few mbs...

i can play all other huge games... METRO 2033, COD Black OPS, BF BC2, NFS Hot persuit... 

i did everything i could....installed latest drivers...... 

i cant play XENUS II white Gold...and today i downloaded DeadSpace 2....and it has the same problem...

i had an old monitor...i changed the monitor...and these games were working fine....and change the monitor again...SAME PROBLEM...

so what is the problem in this monitor....coz it was playing the same ..not playing now...

I also change the RESOLUTION of the monitor...it didnt work too!!
IF you solve my problem...YOU GOT 10 POINTS FOR SURE...

I also reinstalled Windows many times...bt that didnt workout too!
i cant wait to play DS2!

Regards!



---------------------------------

Any Help would be greatly appreciated!

dont tell me to keep the old monitor...


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

hello and welcome to TSF
this problem is due because the games are running at a resolution not supported by your monitor or even a wrong refresh rate
try to lower the refresh rate of the monitor
control panel
under appearances and personalizations choose adjust screen res -> advanced settings -> monitor
choose a lower refresh rate (like 60 hertz)
also to make sure that the problem is from your monitor, take a screenshot of the game (press Print screen from the keyboard while the game is running)
minimize it, open Paint and choose Paste to see the image you just captured


----------



## headhunter007 (Mar 11, 2011)

RockmasteR said:


> hello and welcome to TSF
> this problem is due because the games are running at a resolution not supported by your monitor or even a wrong refresh rate
> try to lower the refresh rate of the monitor
> control panel
> ...


Thanks for the answer...but i have done that before....and there is only one option for refresh rate... it is 60...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
model
wattage
check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

after you post what dai has suggested, try to lower the resolution of your desktop and see if that could help


----------

